# Breakfast Potato Skins



## htc (Jul 20, 2005)

While I was on vacation, I went to a restaurant that made these and figured it would be easy to recreate this at home.





I justed baked the potato, scooped out some of the filling and added scrambled eggs then put it back in the oven to melt the cheese.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 20, 2005)

No sausage?


----------



## *Christina* (Jul 20, 2005)

ok got to try this one   thanks for posting it


----------



## htc (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to add I put meat into the scrambled eggs. You could use whatever kind you want bacon, sausage, ham, etc. In this instance I used left over chicken breast lunch meat. 

This was a winner with my 8 year old. He tried it this morning and asked for seconds. Ended up eating the 2nd piece while walking to daycare this morning. I like it because I can make them the night before and he can just get into the fridge and heat it up himself. I love breakfast things I can premake, makes my mornings much easier.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2005)

Yummers!  I'll take two with ham please.


----------



## jkath (Jul 20, 2005)

Fantastic! I can't wait to try these~ thanks htc!


----------



## VIDEODROME (Aug 11, 2005)

I really like having spicy potatoes as part of my breakfasts so I'd want to try something like this.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great idea, Love the idea of making it the night before.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 11, 2005)

also really good using a left over baked potato from night before (make extra) and heating up the skin then "dry poaching " the egg in the skin, top with herbs and cheese, and mix the scooped out potato with sausage or bacon and fry as a patty.  so good.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Aug 11, 2005)

Whenever I get around to try it I'm thinking of just putting in scrambled eggs with some cheese.  Also either chives or just some lettuce.  Sausage or bacon would be nice to.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 11, 2005)

Yummy, I'd certainly try these with a side of tangy salsa and an ice cold smoothie (probably mango). Cool recipe, thanks for posting it


----------

